

Tell HN: Someone should build a site that sorts Mixergy videos by topics - marcamillion

This came up because I am trying to find some good resources on how to get my first paying customers after having recently launched.<p>I love Andrew's interviews, but there is so much data there that it's hard to quickly sort through.<p>If someone wrote a script that, say, parsed the transcript for each of the videos and sorted them into a variety of buckets.<p>"Getting first customers", "Sustainable Customer Acquisition", "Marketing", "Learning Programming", "Hiring", etc.<p>Just many different buckets and topics that might be useful to the community.<p>I think that would be a nice value-add, and I (for one) would definitely use it - a lot.
======
AndrewWarner
I keep trying new ways to do this, but so far nothing has worked.

A reader offered to lead a small group of curators who will tag as many posts
as they have time for in exchange for full access to everything on the site.

I'm hoping that will work.

I would love to tag the posts myself, but I'm obsessive about the quality of
the interviews and if I take on any more work I'm worried the interviews will
suffer.

~~~
marcamillion
Tag them in WP ?

------
staunch
I doubt any automated process would work very well. This is a good candidate
for "crowdsourcing" though.

Create a simple tool that "hands out" an episode and allows you to create
timestamped tags. Predefine the the most important tags. Announce on HN. I'd
do a couple episodes.

~~~
marcamillion
Hrmm....that's actually a great idea.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Thanks. Looks like this will be the way we do it.

If you're interested in giving it a shot, email me:
<http://mixergy.com/contact>

------
djb_hackernews
[http://www.google.com/search?q=first+customer+site:mixergy.c...](http://www.google.com/search?q=first+customer+site:mixergy.com)

~~~
marcamillion
The issue with this is that Google lists them according to titles.

But there are many videos with nice nuggets that don't appear in the title.

------
fucko
that's a gerat idea dude/ mix mixergy! who wou;d expect mix3eregey itslef tobe
mixed?S!!!

~~~
marcamillion
An upvote would be nice :)

